# Trout fisher's



## NZflyman (Sep 27, 2006)

hi guy's and gal's i am interested in hosting a fishing and sight seeing group in my town of nz and wish to invite people to come and stay at my place and enjoy the company and the fishing and the sight's of my town at your will. there is free accomadation depening on how many would like to visit new zealand. and being summer the fishing and sightseeing is wonderfull. my place is open to any one that wants to see new zealand and have lot's of fun doing acitivity's from white water rafting to hunting to fishing. if your interested in comming over for a few weeks please stop by everyone is always welcomed  :coolgleam .


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Wow!!!! I'd love too but I don't think I can do it this year. Hopefully that offer will be good next year. What a dream trip that would be.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Is a nice offer.


----------



## NZflyman (Sep 27, 2006)

WILDCATWICK said:


> Wow!!!! I'd love too but I don't think I can do it this year. Hopefully that offer will be good next year. What a dream trip that would be.


 the offer is always open day or night any time of the year, at the moment we are fishing the eveing rise's and getting some big fish and enjoying driving all over the place. so any time your keen to pop over let me know


----------

